# Really old games



## supanatral (Mar 12, 2007)

Does anyone here know where I can get really old games for my new macbook pro? I'm talking like windows 3.1 games.


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 24, 2007)

If your looking for old mac games, its impossible now to use them on a MacBook Pro. As for windows, you would have to find a place that sells them, which I highly doubt anybody does.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 25, 2007)

The only thing I can tell you is to Google the word "abandonware" and sift through the results.

You might need to use something like DOSBox to run them, however.


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 21, 2007)

Or Boot Camp or one of the virtualization apps from Parallels or VMWare.

DOSBox won't run Windows games, only DOS games.

Doug


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 22, 2007)

dktrickey said:


> DOSBox won't run Windows games, only DOS games.
> 
> Doug



You're right....I don't know why I thought he had mentioned DOS...probably because Win 3.1 ran on top of it.  Ah well.


----------



## floverow (Nov 14, 2007)

I saw some really old mac games on a website but I think they aren't able to be played on macbook pro. 

Would you like Theme Park World even though it is not really old?


----------

